# A Few Good Rums



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are my three favorite rums:

1. Pusser's Rum :tu:tu:tu
2. Ron Pampero Aniversario :tu:tu:tu
3. Gosling's Black Seal :tu

The Gosling's Black Seal rum was my favorite for years. I really enjoy the heavy, intense flavors of dark rums - light rums really don't do it for me, they're fine in mixed drinks but never up on the rocks the way I usually drink rums or bourbons. I can get a 750mL bottle of this for $16 - $20 locally so it's reasonably priced.

Just two months ago I found a bottle of Ron Pampero Aniversario in a liquor store while on a business trip and the leather pouch it's packaged in caught my eye and drew me in for a closer look. Anyone willing to pay the $36 + sticker price will be rewarded with a very nice rum. I won't embarass myself with an amateurish stab at a taste review but I'll point you to this website instead ( http://www.refinedvices.com/Ron-Pampero-Aniversario-Venezuela ) and you can read for yourself. One taste and it was instantly my 2nd favorite rum.

Which brings me to my absolute favorite rum: Pusser's Rum. The company that makes it claims it was the 'Official' rum of the British Navy until they did away with the sailors' daily rum ration in the seventies. For $25 a bottle locally it's more affordable than Ron Pampero Aniversario. The flavor is different from any other rum I've ever tasted; not only is it stored in oak barrels - it's actually distilled in a wooden still ! My father, a long-time Scotch fan, and his good friend who's passion is Bourbons both tasted this rum and were amazed by it's complexity and flavor - normally they wouldn't think of comparing a lowly rum with one of their favorite liquors but this one definitely intrigued them. It has a woodiness usually reserved for it's 'upscale' cousins and will intrigue (and most likely please) the palate of a Scotch or Bourbon drinking friend. Definitely worth a try if you're interested in rums that are out of the ordinary! A link to their website: ( http://www.pussers.com/ ).

Well, that was my two cents. Hope I've been of service to any rum fans on CS!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the review! I was thinking of trying the Pusser's, I think you just pushed me over the edge :r


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't tried 1 or 2, but I like Myer's way more than Black Seal.
For sipping, I like Zacapa Rum Centenerio - 23 Year old Guatemalan.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I haven't tried 1 or 2, but I like Myer's way more than Black Seal.
> For sipping, I like Zacapa Rum Centenerio - 23 Year old Guatemalan.


Never have liked Myer's for some reason. I've never tried the Zacapa - what's it like?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Never have liked Myer's for some reason. I've never tried the Zacapa - what's it like?


It's the oldest rum available; aged 23 years in the mountains of Guatamala.
Hard (for me) to describe what something tastes like.
That's why I can't do a review.
All I can say is: *I like it! *

(but then again, I like Myer's.)


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Hermit said:


> It's the oldest rum available; aged 23 years in the mountains of Guatamala.


Zacapa has a 25 year old. Not too available, but well worth the search :tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

parshooter said:


> Zacapa has a 25 year old. Not too available, but well worth the search :tu


Oooo...I'll have to find some of that.
Didn't know about it.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Appleton Estates also has their 30 year old on the market right about now. Zacapa also (supposedly) has a 30th anniversary bottle - but I hear the rum is 24-25 years old or something less than 30 years in age.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Although Im not a rum drinker, the guys I hang with swear by Ron Zacapa, Ron Matusalem, and Zaya (the Guatamala, not the new Trinidad one).


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I like Goslings and Crusen black strip for Dark and Stormys, Bacardi 8 on the rocks, back in my hard core day it was 151 :tu :al. But today is my brithday so I think might treat myself to an upgrade


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

...and if you can get it:


Havana Club seven years old 
Ron Santiago 45 Aniversario 
Havana Club Gran Reserva (also known as Havana Club 15)


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just picked up a bottle of Zacapa 15 yesterday. Can't find the 23yr anywhere.

That is a great leather pouch.
I'm also searching for this:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Zacapa 23 available here in CA. $39.99
Ron Centenario XX also available. $31.99


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Both Havana Club 7 and 15 are very good.
One that is near equal and legal in the US is Flor de Cana.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm just getting into rums myself after many years of drinking only Crown Royal. Thanks for all the suggestions. I really like the Black Seal so I need to try some of those others!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

poker said:


> ...Ron Centenario XX also available. $31.99


*This is like the GRAIL of Rums in my opinion. Have only been able to find it online for nearly $70 with shipping and all. ATLHARP brought a bottle of this to one of the Lexington, NC Herfs... and it was love at first sip!

Fortunately, I can get Zaya locally (nice substitute) - but this stuff is incredible. :dr*










:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

poker said:


> Zacapa 23 available here in CA. $39.99
> Ron Centenario XX also available. $31.99


*
You are the MAN! Thanks for the help. You can always depend on a MOD...
Poker is GOOD!
Poker is WISE!

* :tu


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

If you like Black Seal, another good one to try is Screech Rum from Newfoundland. (Yes, Newfoundland.)

It's a bit rougher than Black Seal, but not in a bad way. And it goes very well with cigars.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll throw my two cents behind Black Seal. Can't stand Myers. To each their own, thank goodness for variety!

Pampero is good, if you like that, try Ron del Barillito 3 Star, or Angostura 1919. I think they're fairly similar, yet fairly different all at the same time.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Just for mixin, Captain Morgan's pirate stock is my favs for a yummy rum and coke.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Langod said:


> If you like Black Seal, another good one to try is Screech Rum from Newfoundland. (Yes, Newfoundland.)
> 
> It's a bit rougher than Black Seal, but not in a bad way. And it goes very well with cigars.


Geez man... _*Screech*_? I recall a funny review of the stuff (which I've drank many times btw)...

_"__Screech Rum may be from Newfoundland, but it tastes like Toronto with a Detroit chaser. And somehow...against all advice...we finished the bottle. Because once the cap comes off, you realize it should never go back on. It gets dumped in one of two places: *your mouth or the sink*._
_Things Screech Rum doesn't mix with:_ _Orange Juice, Cranberry, Miller High Life, Tomato Soup (no joke - we hoped_ _it would kill the taste)._
_Things Screech Rum mixes with: Nausea, Exuberance, Anger, Melancholy, Regret and Nausea." _

Guys... stay well away from this stuff :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

In the event we run out of Havana Club, our regular go-to rum is Appleton Estate's V/X. Frankly its nothing more than a good mildly aged blended rum. A good starter rum for those that don't know much about aged rums - and its fairly priced.


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> Geez man... _*Screech*_? I recall a funny review of the stuff (which I've drank many times btw)...
> 
> _"__Screech Rum may be from Newfoundland, but it tastes like Toronto with a Detroit chaser. And somehow...against all advice...we finished the bottle. Because once the cap comes off, you realize it should never go back on. It gets dumped in one of two places: *your mouth or the sink*._
> _Things Screech Rum doesn't mix with:_ _Orange Juice, Cranberry, Miller High Life, Tomato Soup (no joke - we hoped_ _it would kill the taste)._
> ...


That is a funny review! But there are good reviews of it too. Different strokes, etc.. I hate Myers, but lots of people like it -- same thing. Shrug, YMMV.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

So I tried some 



Pyrat Reserve XO 

The other night and I really liked it! It has a very sweet taste. So how does this compare to other good ones.


----------



## Count Silvio (Aug 28, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> Just two months ago I found a bottle of Ron Pampero Aniversario in a liquor store while on a business trip and the leather pouch it's packaged in caught my eye and drew me in for a closer look. Anyone willing to pay the $36 + sticker price will be rewarded with a very nice rum. I won't embarass myself with an amateurish stab at a taste review but I'll point you to this website instead ( http://www.refinedvices.com/Ron-Pampero-Aniversario-Venezuela ) and you can read for yourself. One taste and it was instantly my 2nd favorite rum.


If you like Ron Pampero then you are most likely going to like other Venezuelan rums such as Cacique 500 or Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva. Santa Teresa 1796 is also a good Venezuelan rum but probably not best for people just beginning to discover fine rums as it may take some time to get used to the flavour.

One other rum that I absolutely love and that I urge you to get is the magnificently rich El Dorado 15, it is quite heavy and very full bodied Demerara rum that is fantastic with a medium to full bodied cigar.



Hermit said:


> I haven't tried 1 or 2, but I like Myer's way more than Black Seal.
> For sipping, I like Zacapa Rum Centenerio - 23 Year old Guatemalan.





Hermit said:


> It's the oldest rum available; aged 23 years in the mountains of Guatamala.
> Hard (for me) to describe what something tastes like.
> That's why I can't do a review.
> All I can say is: *I like it! *
> ...


 Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 años is not actually aged for 23 years. It is a solera blender and the *average age* of this rum according to Zacapa is 23 years although I wouldn't blindly trust this statement either. For instance if I took a barrel of 1 year old rum and added a drop of 46 year old rum I could say I have a rum where the average age is 23 years. Not that there is any evidence Zacapa would do that.

It should also be noted that the blend of Zacapa 23 has changed a bit from what it was in the old days because of the constant high demand.



DonnieW said:


> Geez man... _*Screech*_? I recall a funny review of the stuff (which I've drank many times btw)...
> 
> _"__Screech Rum may be from Newfoundland, but it tastes like Toronto with a Detroit chaser. And somehow...against all advice...we finished the bottle. Because once the cap comes off, you realize it should never go back on. It gets dumped in one of two places: *your mouth or the sink*._
> _Things Screech Rum doesn't mix with:_ _Orange Juice, Cranberry, Miller High Life, Tomato Soup (no joke - we hoped_ _it would kill the taste)._
> ...


I've also read this same review but my experience with this rum was quite different, I actually think Screech is a pretty damn good rum. The blend of Screech has changed during the years so it is possible these guys have tasted some of the older stuff. Here is a different review of Screech rum if you are interested: http://www.refinedvices.com/Famous-Newfoundland-Screech-Rum



DonnieW said:


> In the event we run out of Havana Club, our regular go-to rum is Appleton Estate's V/X. Frankly its nothing more than a good mildly aged blended rum. A good starter rum for those that don't know much about aged rums - and its fairly priced.


A major step up from the V/X is the masterfully created Appleton Extra which is one of my favorite rums (I have many favorites as it appears). People I know have actually mistaken Extra for a fine Cognac, you should have seen their faces when I told them it was actually rum.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been loving rum for the last few months thanks to Richard (tzaddi). Some of my favorites are:

1) Zaya (Guatemalan, not Trinidad)
2) Ron Zacapa 23 Anos
3) Flor De Cano 18
4) Ron Pompero Aneversario

and for Rum & Coke, I use Tommy Bahama and Mexican Coke

:dr


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I've been loving rum for the last few months thanks to Richard (tzaddi). Some of my favorites are:
> 
> 1) Zaya (Guatemalan, not Trinidad)
> 2) Ron Zacapa 23 Anos
> ...


Why thank you Darrell, but I would be remiss if I did not acknowledge my rum mentor *adsantos13*. He lead me down the tasty path of sweet nectar. 

Here is another great CS thread on Rum...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

kgoings said:


> So I tried some
> 
> Pyrat Reserve XO
> 
> The other night and I really liked it! It has a very sweet taste. So how does this compare to other good ones.


Nobody gonna help a rum noob here?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

kgoings said:


> So I tried some
> 
> Pyrat Reserve XO
> 
> The other night and I really liked it! It has a very sweet taste. So how does this compare to other good ones.


I am proud to keep a bottle of this rum in the cabinet. This is another fine offering from our friends that bring us *Patron tequila.*

Nice color, smooth, never "hot" on the throat&#8230;and great with a bit of citrus on the rocks or as a mixer. From the West Indies I believe.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> I am proud to keep a bottle of this rum in the cabinet. This is another fine offering from our friends that bring us *Patron tequila.*
> 
> Nice color, smooth, never "hot" on the throat&#8230;and great with a bit of citrus on the rocks or as a mixer. From the West Indies I believe.


So with that, what other Rums should I try?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I've been loving rum for the last few months thanks to Richard (tzaddi). Some of my favorites are:
> 
> 1) Zaya (Guatemalan, not Trinidad)
> 2) Ron Zacapa 23 Anos
> ...





kgoings said:


> So with that, what other Rums should I try?


Not to be a smart a$$ but this thread if full of suggestions. Darrell's choices are sweet. :tu


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Not to be a smart a$$ but this thread if full of suggestions. Darrell's choices are sweet. :tu


Thanks I FINALLY found a bottle of Zaya Guatemala today, and I got one of those little tasters of the Appleton Jamaca Rum, must say the Appleton is extremely Smooth!


----------

